# Topwheel China self balancing electric scooter



## topwheel (Nov 27, 2014)

*Model No.*
Topwheel TP005*
Net Weight* 48 Kg*
Dimension* 87 * 45 * 60cm*
Battery* 36V 14AH Lead acid battery*
Voltage*100V - 240V*
Motor Power* 2000 Watts (2*1000w/pc)*
Power *Brushed DC motor*
Tire* 19 in Vacuum Smooth (Aluminum Rim)*
Height of Handle* 80 - 110cm Adjustable*
Maximum Load* 287 lbs / 130 kg
*Maximum Speed *20 km/h*
Maximum Mileage* 35 km
*Height of Footplate* 10 in*
Max Height of Above Ground*5 in
*Minimum Turning Radius* 0*
Maximum Climb Capability* 30 degree*
Standard Pressure of Tire* 250kpa*
Battery Show *LCD Screen Percent display*
Charging Time* 4-6H*
Package Size *90 * 52 * 63cm*
Gross Weight* 57KG


----------

